# Descanse en Paz.... Skype



## Chico3001 (May 10, 2011)

Me acabo de enterar que Microsoft compro skype por 8500 millones de dolares... 

Creo que sera tiempo de comenzar a buscar un nuevo programa de telefonia por internet... 

http://nodo9.com/2011/05/09/ultima-hora-microsoft-adquiere-skype/


----------



## sp_27 (May 10, 2011)

uffff, que mal!!!! no se les pudo ocurrir algo para competir y se les hizo más fácil comprarlo, según la noticia que colocas skype no dejará de existir como tal, pero si en tantos años el messenger no ha podido llegarle a los tobillos lo que van a hacer es un downgrade del skype


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2011)

Me acabo de enterar en la tarde de lo mismo... Mmm. Siendo ahora propiedad de Microsoft, cualquier cosa puede pasar (Claro, no buenas)


----------



## capitanp (May 11, 2011)

http://embed.break.com/Nzc3MzMx


----------



## sp_27 (May 11, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> http://embed.break.com/Nzc3MzMx


 jajaja, si, algo así


----------



## Picchip (May 11, 2011)

si antes de ayer leí que facebook y google estaban interesados en comprarla, pero al final ayer leí que la compro microsoft


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> http://embed.break.com/Nzc3MzMx



"Comprenlo muchachos"


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 11, 2011)

con razon! hace 3 dias que no me anda el skype


----------



## Diego German (May 11, 2011)

Que mal


----------



## elgriego (May 11, 2011)

Todo mallllllll....y Buee...............que le vamo a hacer ...Nada es para siempre................................


----------



## rosbuitre (May 11, 2011)

Y si, si algo que anda bien se puede arruinar, Microchot va a encontrar la manera de hacer

R.I.P. Skype (2003-2011)

Slds
Osvaldo


----------



## elcp474 (May 13, 2011)

hubiera preferido que lo comprara google, apple o cualquier otro =(


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 13, 2011)

Y, especulando un poco..

Cito:

Hace unos días anunciamos la compra de Skype por parte de Microsoft por $ 8.5 millones de dólares. Pero ahora la pregunta es … ¿Qué hará Microsoft con Skype? ¿qué hay de sus planes?

Estos son 5 puntos que Microsoft puede o podría hacer con la adquisición de Skype.

*N º 1. Integrar con la Xbox.
*
Aproximadamente 10 millones de usuarios de Microsoft ya tienen cámaras conectadas a sus dispositivos. Ese es el número de sistemas Xbox Kinect vendidas desde el año pasado. Parece una obviedad que Microsoft pudiera integrar la tecnología avanzada de Skype con su servicio de Xbox LIVE.

La Xbox 360 ya tiene una función de chat. Pero los jugadores no han sido ampliamente impresionados, optando por otras consolas como la PlayStation para los juegos multijugador que requieren de comunicación en tiempo real, ahora con Skype podría hacerse mas llamativo este sistema de comunicación entre los usuarios del Xbox.

*N º 2. Mejorar el teléfono de Windows
*
Seamos honestos: los teléfonos con Windows Mobile no se venden tanto como el iPhone o los teléfonos que ejecutan el sistema Android de Google. El teléfono de Windows 7 realmente no ha tenido una respuesta para aplicaciones como Face Time del iPhone o el nuevo Videochat de Google.

Por supuesto, para los productos de Apple y Android ya se puede ejecutar aplicaciones de Skype. Así que será interesante ver cómo se integrará con Windows Phone. (Ballmer, aseguró a los clientes actuales de Skype que estas plataformas seguirán soportadas.)

“Teniendo en cuenta que Skype ha estado en uso durante más de media docena de años y tiene una creciente base de usuarios, sería difícil para Microsoft para empezar a eliminar a Skype para otras plataformas “, escribió Kevin C. TOFEL de GigaOM, blog de tecnología.

*N º 3. Aparecer en teleconferencias.
*
Una de las razones que Microsoft ha considerado seriamente es el incursionar de manera impactante en el campo de las teleconferencias corporativas y competir directamente con empresas como Cisco Systems. La gente solo piensa actualmente en una marca cuando de teleconferencias se trata (Cisco) y es ahí donde Microsoft espera atacar con esta compra de Skype. Sin embargo, Microsoft ha hecho incursiones con su sistema Lync, y la adición del software de Skype podría llevarlos un paso mas allá, para competir directamente con Cisco y similares, además, se da la casualidad de que el actual CEO, Tony Bates es un ex ejecutivo de Cisco, así como otros miembros del equipo de Skype.

Microsoft Office 365, se espera que sea liberado a finales de este año. La suite de herramientas de trabajo incluirá Lync.

*N º 4. Aparecer en Facebook
*
Sí, Facebook se rumoreaba que era uno de los titanes tecnológicos tras la compra de Skype para tener su Facebook Chat con video. Pero el martes, Ballmer menciona “social” como uno de los
posibles usos de Skype. Microsoft de hecho posee un pedazo de Facebook, después de haberlo comprado en 240 millones de dólares en 2007. Y los dos han trabajado juntos en proyectos desde entonces.

*N º 5. Traer un poco de “jugo de nuevo” a Hotmail
*
En virtud de sus vínculos con Microsoft, Hotmail todavía tiene un montón de usuarios en todo el mundo. Pero ¿sabes de alguien que esté emocionado acerca de esto?

Desde hace un año o dos, Microsoft ha estado trabajando en fortalecer y hacer mas llamativo Hotmail, el servicio de correo electrónico que ha perdido una cantidad muy importante de público frente a Gmail. Si Microsoft se las arreglara para integrar Skype video-chat en Hotmail, sería definitivamente algo llamativo para los usuarios.

Fuente: acá


----------



## Xander (May 13, 2011)

Se ve buena esa idea de incorporar skype en las skynet de xbox...se asemeja un poco a lo que se veia en los supersonicos o en volver al futuro...quiza todo se vuelva monopolio, pero hay proyectos buenos...si microsoft comprase google...ahi moririamos todos...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 13, 2011)

Microsoft no es tan malo, Bill Gates es tu amigo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 14, 2011)

Está claro lo que hará; lo hará caro y privativo, lo "mejorará" hasta hacerlo inservible, y por último lo incrustará en todas las cosas que no deberían llevarlo.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2011)

Que lastima que Microsoft use una vez mas su filosofia de, si no puedes vencerlos, compralos. 
Otra lapida mas en el cementerio de lo gratis y/o barato, antes fue Oracle comprando Sun, y detras se fueron Java, Mysql, VirtualBox y otras cosillas "interesantes". Ahora Skype, ojala no se le ocurra a alguna empresa Propietaria (en el sentido de software), comprar Linux, por que ahi si estaremos fritos quienes damos soporte y/o utilizamos dicho sistema.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y, especulando un poco..
> 
> Cito:
> 
> Hace unos días anunciamos la compra de Skype por parte de Microsoft por $ 8.5 millones de dólares. Pero ahora la pregunta es … *¿Qué hará Microsoft con Skype?* ¿qué hay de sus planes?


 
1 -- son miles de millones.
2-- a mi lo que me da curiosidad es que hara pepe skype con toda esa guita ?? 
no digo que antes hayan sido pobres, pero ... que lujo no tener que trabajar mas, cero responbsabilidades, no cuidar mas nada, por .... 100 generaciones mas o menos .


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Que lastima que Microsoft use una vez mas su filosofia de, si no puedes vencerlos, compralos.
> Otra lapida mas en el cementerio de lo gratis y/o barato, antes fue Oracle comprando Sun, y detras se fueron Java, Mysql, VirtualBox y otras cosillas "interesantes". Ahora Skype,*ojala no se le ocurra a alguna empresa Propietaria (en el sentido de software), comprar Linux,*por que ahi si estaremos fritos quienes damos soporte y/o utilizamos dicho sistema.



¿Qué será lo que andan inventando con Linux corriendo desde Wubi o bajo VmWare?

Solo esperemos que GNU y GPL estén blindados.

Saludos:


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

a mi yahoo me pide cada 2 por 3 que actualice el navegador o el no se que ...........yahoo.

y leo en todas partes que el nuevo lo que hace entre otras cosas es violar tu correo, analiza no se que de tu correo y lo usa para publicidad.

asi que ............para mi cualquier cosa nueva es NO.
que se caguen, yo no les pedi nada nuevo y menso con la politica que tienen hace rato de violar tus derechos con ese verso de cuidarse del terrorismo .
es como que la gallina se queje de los huevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

Tengo una cuenta de Youtube , ahora estoy OBLIGADO a renovarla pero asociándola a un mail de Gmail.

Viva Maradona . . .  que la sigan chupando !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 2, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ojala no se le ocurra a alguna empresa Propietaria (en el sentido de software), comprar Linux, por que ahi si estaremos fritos quienes damos soporte y/o utilizamos dicho sistema.



 

El talon de aquiles de las empresas capitalistas es lo gratis.... no se puede comprar algo que no cuesta, justo como dice Sun Tsu en el arte de la guerra... "Cualquiera que tenga forma puede ser definido, y cualquiera que pueda ser definido puede ser vencido."

Mientras Linux siga siendo de libre distribucion no tendra forma... y nadie podra comprarlo... podran comprar las empresas que se generen apartir de la idea.. (Debian, RedHat, Ubuntu, ....) pero no podran acabar con la distribucion gratuita...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2011)

chico..esas frases notables.......... 
pero el ser humano es unico y vence a todo.

aca en argentina un tiempo solo un poquito algo de defensa al consumidor y ley antimonopolio .... y ya paso a los libros de historia.

TODO el ser humano logra cambiar.
los señores que hacen linux gratis pueden de repente conseguir un trabajo que les absorba su tiempo y no poder dediacarse mas.
Pueden fabricarse nuevos sistemas y el linux que una vez sirvio quedar obsoleto.

pueden pasar tantas cosas.
ya lo estamos viendo hoy dia.

pero hay algo de lo que si estoy seguro, que las leyes antimonopolio, anti monstruos que crecen descomunalmente fueron hechas por algo.
por que algunas personas sabian que llegado un punto la cosa deja de ser lineal, y pasa a ser exponencial y ahi todo el resto de el mundo queda fuera de competencia.
es algo que no deberia permitirse por que pone en peligro a toda la sociedad.
Pero esas leyes quedaron en el olvido.
por que tambien se pudieron violar.
monopolio no ??? .........no problem......crecere como el monstruo que queria pero diversificandome.

hay algo que es seguro, esas empresas tienen /hacen un dinero vergonzozo, absurdo, desproporcionado.
por que cualquier empresa lo que hace es querer mejorar, , la gente quiere vivir, distribuyen un poco de ganancia entre su gente, hay competencia que les limita en sus ganancias.
pero para hacer las compras que hacen es por que tienen cantidades de dinero acumuladas que ni saben en que usar, dentro de su propio rubro el cual ya de por si les deja esas inmensas ganancias.


esos mostruos si que pueden hacer lo que quieran, te lo aseguro, compran gobiernos, te hacen desaparecer de una u otra forma.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2011)

> "Nos dicen que recordemos a los ideales, no al hombre, porque con un hombre se puede acabar. Pueden detenerle, pueden matarle, pueden olvidarle, pero cuatrocientos años más tarde los ideales aún pueden seguir cambiando el mundo
> He visto con mis propios ojos el poder de las ideas. He visto a gente matar por ellas y morir por defenderlas. No se puede besar una idea, ni tocarla o cazarla; las ideas no sangran, no sufren, y tampoco aman. Pero yo no echo de menos una idea, echo de menos a un hombre".


V de Venganza.....


----------



## ars (Ago 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> TODO el ser humano logra cambiar.
> los señores que hacen linux gratis pueden de repente conseguir un trabajo que les absorba su tiempo y no poder dediacarse mas.
> Pueden fabricarse nuevos sistemas y el linux que una vez sirvio quedar obsoleto.



Disculpa, pero me parece que no tenes idea de como funciona el software libre, ni linux(en cuanto al desarrollo)

PD: Existe Ekiga.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2011)

no.....ni idea.
pero si tengo una idea de como funciona el ser humano.

un saludo

PD: ojo, no quiero decir que este de acuerdo con eso, ojala el ser humano se una en intereses comunes en hacer y mantener cosas para el bien comun y bla bla bla........ soy medio pesimista.
si me preguintas.......soy pesimista.
si tengo que votar o tirar mi esfuerzo hacia un lado ahi es otra cosa, me tiro a intentar.


----------



## ars (Ago 4, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no.....ni idea.
> pero si tengo una idea de como funciona el ser humano.
> 
> un saludo
> ...



Claro, pero el software libre no es un ser humano, ese es el error, mas aya de que seres humanos son lo que lo mantienen vivo. Hay una comunidad detrás.

Lo de pesimista ya lo sabia, ja, somos viejos en el foro, aunque tal-vez yo no escriba mucho y pase desapercibido.


----------



## angel36 (Ago 4, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Microsoft no es tan malo, Bill Gates es tu amigo...





eso mismo...no se quejen...........


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 6, 2011)

ars dijo:


> Claro, pero el software libre no es un ser humano, ese es el error, mas aya de que seres humanos son lo que lo mantienen vivo. *Hay una comunidad detrás.*
> 
> Lo de pesimista ya lo sabia, ja, somos viejos en el foro, aunque tal-vez yo no escriba mucho y pase desapercibido.



claro, una comunidad de humanos.

bueno mas alla del comentario pelotudo mio, realmente ponganse a pensar si el tipo compra skpye en 8,5 millones de dolares, la cantidad de guita que debe tener, realmente es dificil pensar que hay gente que no sabe en que gastar tanta cantidad de plata y en el otro extremo gente que no sabe como hacer para conseguir 2 pesos para poder seguir viviendo.

y bueno como todo lo que cayo bajo el imperio microsoft nunca fue para mejor .


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 6, 2011)

Te voy a matar MICROCHOTISIMO!!!!!!!!!!!
Es una porquería en todo y cada cosa que hace... (lamentable usario de microchot, aguante LINUX y MAC, así, en mayusculas)
Faaa... Ahora ni ganas de hacerme una cuenta en Skype...
Con lo de youtube, di vueltas, pero pude usar mi cuenta de hotmail, a pesar que aparece como "cuenta de google"...
Algunos meten mano al dope, para estropear lo bueno..
Bue, disculpen, me quería desquitar un rato..

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2011)

luchoelectronica dijo:


> , realmente es dificil pensar que hay gente que no sabe en que gastar tanta cantidad de plata y en el otro extremo gente que no sabe como hacer para conseguir 2 pesos para poder seguir viviendo.
> 
> y bueno como todo lo que cayo bajo el imperio microsoft nunca fue para mejor .


 
*MONOPOLY *
han jugado a ese jueguito , seguro que si.
y tambien conocen en electronica lo que se denomina "efecto avalancha" , pues se da en unas cuantas cosas en la naturaleza.
pero el juego del monopoly es exacto y se da en no pocas cosas, a veces como es un juego pensamos que no es real.
pero si.
y por eso algunos gobiernos en algun momento hicieron leyes anti- pulpos.
pero luego quedo en el olvido *(o el pulpo la ahogo ?? ) .*
_no me extrañaria que haya estudios economicos acerca de esto ._

hay situaciones muy peligrosas para una sociedad, mucho pero muy peligrosas, en verdad ya hace rato que estamos sumergidos en algunas.

llega un momento en el que no nos damso cuenta y somos todos subditos o casi esclavos sin saberlo de unos pocos hombres que tienen acciones hasta en la politica , no solo son dueños de empresas de todo tipo .

recuerdan eso de que se spuone vivimso en democracia ?? (fulera pero es.. ) y esos 3 poderes , bueno , pues que sean manipulados por atras , eso es mas que malo .


----------



## Imzas (Ago 6, 2011)

Bueno consegui iniciar sesion con Skype y puedo llamar a otro PC, no he intentado llamar a telefonos por que no tengo trabajo ni dinero para pagar. No se sabe hasta cuando tendremos esa "consesión".


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 6, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ojala no se le ocurra a alguna empresa Propietaria (en el sentido de software), comprar Linux, por que ahi si estaremos fritos quienes damos soporte y/o utilizamos dicho sistema.




que buen ideas estas dando......  voy a pensarlo para ver si me animo a comprarlo.... 
jejeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> que buen ideas estas dando......  voy a pensarlo para ver si me animo a comprarlo....
> jejeje


si me regalas aunque sea una accion te lo agradeceria...


----------



## ars (Ago 14, 2011)

luchoelectronica dijo:


> claro, una comunidad de humanos.



En la oración anterior aclare que es mantenido por humanos.....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

luchoelectronica dijo:


> claro, una comunidad de humanos.
> 
> .


 


ars dijo:


> En la oración anterior aclare que es mantenido por humanos.....


...

disculpen ustedes, pero......................asi como hablan me dan un poco de curiosidad .
quienes son ?? de donde vienen ??? 

conocen alguna otra comunidad que haga , use o mantenga software ?????


----------



## ars (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> 
> disculpen ustedes, pero......................asi como hablan me dan un poco de curiosidad .
> quienes son ?? de donde vienen ???
> ...






			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero si tengo una idea de como funciona el ser humano.





			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero el ser humano es unico y vence a todo.



Aparentemente tu forma de hablar también da la misma curiosidad, seguramente vengamos del mismo lugar.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

por eso pregunto, ya consulte a los de mi grupo   y dicen que ninguno escribe en este foro ..........

ojito che....... mira que _nosotros llegamos_ primero a la tierra !!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 14, 2011)




----------



## sp_27 (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> conocen alguna otra comunidad que haga , use o mantenga software ?????


----------



## ars (Ago 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por eso pregunto, ya consulte a los de mi grupo   y dicen que ninguno escribe en este foro ..........
> 
> ojito che....... mira que *nosotros llegamos primero a la tierra* !!!!!



Bajo que parámetros podes asegurar eso? No tenias ideas de nosotros.
Tranquilamente podemos estar vigilando  a los tuyos.


----------

